# Lumpectomy - ICD code



## amylis1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

Is there a ICD code for history of lumpectomy (breast)/

The only one I can find is V15.29..

Any help would be greatly appreicated!

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 22, 2013)

You do not need a code for this.. if the patient is being followed up on post surgery use a V67.xx code you do not need a code for hx of having a lumpectomy, no more than you need one for hx of an appendectomy.  What was the reason for the lumpectomy? What is the reason for the encounter you are wanting to code?


----------



## amylis1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Lumpectomy*



mitchellde said:


> You do not need a code for this.. if the patient is being followed up on post surgery use a V67.xx code you do not need a code for hx of having a lumpectomy, no more than you need one for hx of an appendectomy.  What was the reason for the lumpectomy? What is the reason for the encounter you are wanting to code?




I am coding a mammogram, dictation states "lumpectomy" for breast ca

It is a screening mam.

Thanks for your help!

(i always see your name and love your responses!)


----------

